# How to gain the trust of a stray?



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

In the period of time I've been at work - 4 years - there has ALWAYS been a skinny dirty white cat hanging in and around the parking lot at work. However, he's petrified of people. Since it's work and not home, I want to help it but don't know what's safe to do.

He/she would be much more heathy at the SPCA - but the cat is never in a steady location, nor can I catch it. I would put food out for it, but A.) it's work (I doubt the would be kind to that as it could attract other vermin of sorts - such as rats that they had a problem with), and B.) there are other outdoor cats around.

Any ideas? I suppose I can just ask next time I'm at the SPCA, but I think they only can cats they recieve or that they KNOW are in a certain place to pick up.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Perhaps you could borrow one of those traps from SPCA and leave food over night a few times and try to catch it that way? At least if you attracted anything else, you'd catch it and see what it is. If it's wildlife of some sort you could let it go.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

At what time during the day you see the cat? On and off all day, more in the morning than the afternoon, etc? 
Do you think he just hangs around/takes a nap/patrol the area? You have seen the cat during four years? That is long time for a 'just passing by' cat; so that he must live nearby, if it's a industrial area it's a toughie b/c they find the most unlikely places ussually inaccesible.
I think you can ask the SPCA about how to go about it, or a rescue group. At least they can tell you what steps to take.
And back to getting the cat to trust you, well it can be impossible but maybe if you know his 'schedule' (see my first question) you can get nearer just by being there so that he gets used to seeing you, don't face him and stare at him, that is threatening. Does he vocalize any? Like hissing? That's OK, he's telling you to stay away but at least he's communicating.
To sum it, first ask your SPCA or rescue group how you can help the situation. 
About leaving food; I don't think so specially if there's a vermin problem. But you can leave water and even give him some morsels_something like moist cat food or a treat_ but don't leave it sitting there. You can put the food in something and hide, wacht if he comes and eats and if so wait until he has cleaned it all up, if not dispose of any uneaten food..you can leave some dry food but not in the evening..I think there are some threads about it in Behavior and Health & Nutrition, not sure, I might be wrong, if so many apologies Craig.
I'll post some links on the topic later


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

I have two feral cats that hang around my shop. They won't let you get within 10 feet of them except in the morning when I get in. I put both dry and canned food out for them. They will come right up on the porch but still can't touch them. Funny thing is, even though the building is right on the river and have had mouse and rat problems in the past. Since they have been here I haven't seen any rodents. 
I agree that putting out water is a really good idea. But I would also put out a little food. But only during the time you see the cat. And I wouldn't leave it overnight.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

If there's something you don't have to think about is rodents with the cats around but sometimes they do-coexist if there are more rodents than cats..I was telling Craig not to leave food overnight because it would attract all kinds of nocturnal wildlife_skunks, raccoons, opossums, etc and then the problems are the rats will come back and you will run out of cat food; but yes you can leave some dry food.
If you feed them at the same time each day the cats won't go hungry and by doing that you stablish a relationship, they associate you with food (not as bad as it sounds :wink: ) even if they shy away and/or hiss when you feed them _most ferals do_maybe sometime one will open up to you, who knows. Talk to them while feeding, like cooing. If you can, try to spend some time with them.
I move away from the dish because some won't eat if there's people around but sometimes I sit on a kerb by them and wacht them for a while, some 'hard ferals' are getting closer, one jumped on my lap the other day, didn't stay long though_she's talkative if not quite tame, her kittens are immitating her wich's great..others hadn't changed in years..
Where are you at? I just learned today my husband and I are the only ones caring for ferals in this town..oh-well, there's always a first step..best wishes with them all and thank-you, thank-you for caring ; tell us how is it going


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Any progress with your hangers-on kitties?


----------

